# AMN S Pellet versus sawdust smoker



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Looking for input on a comparison of the pellet versus the dust smokers. What are the pros and cons of the two types of smokers?  I have the sawdust model and plan to use it tomorrow. Should I also go for the tube smoker as well and why or why not? Thanks for your input.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shoot Todd a email. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

The pellet smoker you can use dust or pellets.

What are you wanting to do with it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> The pellet smoker you can use dust or pellets.
> 
> What are you wanting to do with it?


This is true of the AMNPS but I don't recall hearing you can use Dust in a Tube. Could be wrong though...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Dust is primarily for cold smoking, below 180°F. Pellets can be used for cold smoking but were created for hot smoking, 180+...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

I was thinking of the AMNPS not the tube.


----------

